# Key: Upright ears



## MikeScone (Nov 9, 2013)

UPRIGHT EARS

OK, your bunny has "rabbit ears" that stand up. 

What kind of fur does your rabbit have?

The fur on the rabbit's body is very long, three inches or more, and looks like sheep's wool:








It's probably one of the Angora breeds - click here to go to UPRIGHT-ANGORA

The fur on the rabbit's body is short to medium length, but it has long fur around its neck and face, like a lion's mane:




It's probably a Lionhead - Click here to go to Lionhead

The fur is a mix of blue, grey, white and black hairs, about 1-1.5 inches long, and resembles the fur of a "real" chinchilla (the rodent). 







It might be one of the Chinchilla breeds - but note that many breeds come in a "chinchilla" color. Click here to go to Chinchillas

The fur is short, very soft, and stands up so that it looks and feels like velvet:







It's probably a Standard Rex or Mini-Rex - click here to go to MiniRex / Standard Rex

The fur has a sheen to it, and is silky, fine and very dense to the touch, with a soft, dense undercoat and longer guard hairs that extend evenly about 1/8" above the under fur. In general, the fur is about an inch in length, and when it is stroked "backward" (tail toward head), it falls back down to lie smoothly flat on the body. 







It's probably a Satin or Mini Satin - click here to go to Satin - MiniSatin





None of the above applies, the rabbit's fur just seems like regular rabbit fur - click here to go to UPRIGHT / NORMAL

Want to start over? Click here to go back to the start.


----------

